# Civil PE Study Material for Sale



## jd73 (Jun 25, 2007)

I have the following study material for sale:

NCEES Civil Engineering Sample Questions and Solutions with CD

Six Minute Solutions for Transportation

Six Minute Solutions for Structural

Six Minute Solutions for Geotechnical

Six Minute Solutions for Environmental

Six Minute Solutions for Water Resources

Lindeburg's Quick Reference for Civil Eng PE Exam

Lindeburg's PE Sample Exam

Lindeburg's Practice Problems for Civil Eng PE Exam(Companion to the CERM 10th editon)

All books are in good condition. I'll take $175.00(+Shipping) for everything. If interested, please Email me at [email protected]

jd73


----------

